# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Si te nxjerr shtetesine shqiptare per vajzen e lindur jashte Shqiperise?

## DEA27

ju lutem me duhet informacion rreth nje problemi qe kam

kam nje femije qe e kam lindur ne uk kur  kam pasur nenshtetesi shqiptare. tani kam marr nenshtetesi angleze por pa hequr dore nga nenshtetsia shqiptare. (duo shtetesi)

dua  ti jap femijes time nenshtetesi shqiptare dhe nqs eshte e nevojshme te le nenshtetesine angleze
a eshte e mundur kjo prej ambasades ketu ne londer?

cfare procedurash duhet te ndjek!.

----------


## ganimet

ne mose te rregullofshin problemin i zent pullazi Allbanoit.
Drejtohu ne ambasade!

EMBASSY OF THE REPUBLIC OF ALBANIA
33 St. George’s Drive, London,
SW1V 4DG, UK
Tel:00442078288897;
Fax: 00442078288869;
E-mail: embassy.london@mfa.gov.al;
www.albanianembassy.co.uk

----------


## mia@

> ju lutem me duhet informacion rreth nje problemi qe kam
> 
> kam nje femije qe e kam lindur ne uk kur  kam pasur nenshtetesi shqiptare. tani kam marr nenshtetesi angleze por pa hequr dore nga nenshtetsia shqiptare. (duo shtetesi)
> 
> dua  ti jap femijes time nenshtetesi shqiptare dhe nqs eshte e nevojshme te le nenshtetesine angleze
> a eshte e mundur kjo prej ambasades ketu ne londer?
> 
> cfare procedurash duhet te ndjek!.


 Ti vuajte per te marr Anglezen vet, ndersa cupes  do ti japesh ate shqiptare? Pse? Pse nuk e le te vendosi  vet kur te rritet ke do?

----------


## Izadora

Besoj se ligjet jane njesoi gjithandej , perderisa i ka te dyja nenshtetesite mjafton tek bashkia e lagjes burre e grua deklaroni qe vajses ti heq nenshtetesia e huaj dhe automatish i ngel shqiptarja. 
Njekohesisht kur te ka lindur vajza e ke rregjistruar ne Shqiperi.


ps. E mira eshte kur ajo te behet 18 vjec ta vendosi vete se cilen do mbaje , nqs ligji nuk i lejon te dyja. Nqs po athere si prish pune nenshtetesija e huaj .

----------


## DEA27

> Ti vuajte per te marr Anglezen vet, ndersa cupes  do ti japesh ate shqiptare? Pse? Pse nuk e le te vendosi  vet kur te rritet ke do?


. 



ndoshta vuajta, por kur behesh  me femije ketu ne kete vend e kupton se ne momentin qe te kane pranuar si qytetare e ketij vendi, shume vendime ne lidhje me femijen tend varen nga keta. dhe kjo seshte aspak e kendshme per nje prind. Ne fakt duhet te jetosh ne UK te kuptosh qe ky vend eshte pak I frikshem per te rritur femije.

----------


## PINK

Psh, na jep nje shembull? 


> . 
> 
> 
> 
> ndoshta vuajta, por kur behesh  me femije ketu ne kete vend e kupton se ne momentin qe te kane pranuar si qytetare e ketij vendi, shume vendime ne lidhje me femijen tend varen nga keta. dhe kjo seshte aspak e kendshme per nje prind. Ne fakt duhet te jetosh ne UK te kuptosh qe ky vend eshte pak I frikshem per te rritur femije.

----------


## Wordless

> Psh, na jep nje shembull?


Fëmija duhet ta ngasë makinën kur të rritet nga krahu i djathtë... Po kjo është e tmerrshme !!!

----------


## mia@

Nuk e di Dea cfare te shtyn ty te besh kete veprim, po ketu shqiptaret mezi presin qe femijet te marrin nenshtetesine amerikane. Kane me shume lehtesira dhe mundesi udhetimi, punesimi kur te rriten. Besoj se dhe andej duhet te jete keshtu, se di.

----------


## Izadora

> . 
> 
> 
> 
> ndoshta vuajta, por kur behesh  me femije ketu ne kete vend e kupton se ne momentin qe te kane pranuar si qytetare e ketij vendi, shume vendime ne lidhje me femijen tend varen nga keta. dhe kjo seshte aspak e kendshme per nje prind. Ne fakt duhet te jetosh ne UK te kuptosh qe ky vend eshte pak I frikshem per te rritur femije.


Se kam iden sesi eshte jeta andej , por nje gje duhet te kesh parasysh qe jashte ligjet  per femijet jane me te forta dhe me te sigurta sesa ato ne shqiperi.

----------


## derjansi

si do tja heqesh fmis nanshtetsin angleze?  ne rast se ke men me u kthy ne shqipni dakort po ne rast s ke men me jetu atje si do jetoj fmija ne angli veq me nanshtetsi shqiptare?

----------


## Marya

> . 
> 
> 
> 
> ndoshta vuajta, por kur behesh  me femije ketu ne kete vend e kupton se ne momentin qe te kane pranuar si qytetare e ketij vendi, shume vendime ne lidhje me femijen tend varen nga keta. dhe kjo seshte aspak e kendshme per nje prind. Ne fakt duhet te jetosh ne UK te kuptosh qe ky vend eshte pak I frikshem per te rritur femije.


Dmth kur e shikojne qe prindi nuk kujdeset sa duhet ja marrin femijen

----------


## Izadora

> si do tja heqesh fmis nanshtetsin angleze?  ne rast se ke men me u kthy ne shqipni dakort po ne rast s ke men me jetu atje si do jetoj fmija ne angli veq me nanshtetsi shqiptare?


psh Turqit kane gjithe jeten e tyre qe jetoin ne gjermani me pashaporte turke , por me leje qendrimi te perhershem . po kane disfavorin se eshte nje limit koher rezidence jashte gjermanis , se perndryshe humbet leje qendrimin .
Pashaporta e huaj te jep te drejten e gjendrimit kudo , vetem albanezja ta merr shpirtin lol

----------


## mia@

> Dmth kur e shikojne qe prindi nuk kujdeset sa duhet ja marrin femijen


Femijen ta marrin njesoj keta. Une di qe rregullat, detyrimet jane njesoj per te gjithe; me nenshtetesi apo jo.  Femijet e mi ketu kane lind dhe nuk di te kene  pengesa, kufizime  ne krahasim me ata femije qe se kane marre akoma nenshtetesine, perkundrazi. Jam kureshtare te di cfare veshtiresish ka ndesh dea.

----------


## ane

> . 
> 
> 
> 
> ndoshta vuajta, por kur behesh  me femije ketu ne kete vend e kupton se ne momentin qe te kane pranuar si qytetare e ketij vendi, shume vendime ne lidhje me femijen tend varen nga keta. dhe kjo seshte aspak e kendshme per nje prind. Ne fakt duhet te jetosh ne UK te kuptosh qe ky vend eshte pak I frikshem per te rritur femije.


Shume lehte e ke ,kthe pasaporta e UK dhe kthehu te jetosh ne Shqiperi ..sdi pse e paske kompliku kaq shume !!

----------


## DEA27

> Shume lehte e ke ,kthe pasaporta e UK dhe kthehu te jetosh ne Shqiperi ..sdi pse e paske kompliku kaq shume !!


asnje veshteri deri tani shyqyr zotit, pervec faktit qe nuk jam shume entuziaste per jeten ketu, dhe nese nje dite do merrja vendimin per tu kthyer per kohe te gjate ne shqiperi sdo kisha kufizime.

----------


## OPARI

> ju lutem me duhet informacion rreth nje problemi qe kam
> 
> kam nje femije qe e kam lindur ne uk kur  kam pasur nenshtetesi shqiptare. tani kam marr nenshtetesi angleze por pa hequr dore nga nenshtetsia shqiptare. (duo shtetesi)
> 
> dua  ti jap femijes time nenshtetesi shqiptare dhe nqs eshte e nevojshme te le nenshtetesine angleze
> a eshte e mundur kjo prej ambasades ketu ne londer?
> 
> cfare procedurash duhet te ndjek!.




ike e merri  shqtare por sa nenshtetesi te duash pasi nenshtetesin angleze nu

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Ti vuajte per te marr Anglezen vet, ndersa cupes  do ti japesh ate shqiptare? Pse? Pse nuk e le te vendosi  vet kur te rritet ke do?


ka mundesi te ja kete futur shqelm mbrapa babai i femijes dhe kesaj nuk i mbetet gje tjeter veq ikjes drejt shqiperise..kjo ishte ajo nena e re qe priste te lindete vajzen dhe kerkonte ndihma ne rroba dhe aksesore per vajzen nga shqiptaret ne londer..

shume e thjeshte per shtetesine e dyte per vajzen..mjafton te paraqitesh ne ambasade dhe te tregojne rrugen..e dyta merr certefikaten e lindjes se vajzes, perktheje dhe noterizoje dhe regjistroje ne gjendjen civile ku je e rregjistruar ti atje ne shqiperi..te gjendjes civile jane te detyruar ta rregjistrojne pasi eshte femija jot dhe ti e verteton me certefikaten e lindjes te leshuara nga autoritetet londineze..apo se ke te rregjistruar fare..

----------


## xhori

> Nuk e di Dea cfare te shtyn ty te besh kete veprim, po ketu shqiptaret mezi presin qe femijet te marrin nenshtetesine amerikane. Kane me shume lehtesira dhe mundesi udhetimi, punesimi kur te rriten. Besoj se dhe andej duhet te jete keshtu, se di.


 ca  thu moj mia. po  ne  sala   na  ka bo me  pashaporta bio per te te leviz  pa viza  edhe ne mars, keshtu qe nuk ka nevoj per ate anglezen

----------


## mia@

> asnje veshteri deri tani shyqyr zotit, pervec faktit qe nuk jam shume entuziaste per jeten ketu, dhe nese nje dite do merrja vendimin per tu kthyer per kohe te gjate ne shqiperi sdo kisha kufizime.


Ti vet ke ndermend ta lesh anglezen? Nese e ke bere mendjen top per tu kthyer, beje. Kthehu. Neneshtetesine ben gabim qe kerkon ta heqesh. Nuk i dihet jetes. Mbase kete radhe s'te eci jashte, por mund te te duhet nje dite te kthehesh. Nuk e njoh situaten tende te tanishme, por jam me mendimin nese nuk je e lumutr jashte nuk ke pse jeton atje. Nese mendon se mund te ecesh me shume profesionalisht ne Shqiperi kthehu. Vetem per te punuar pune te rendomta nga mengjesi ne darke pa pare familjen me sy, apo per te ngrene buke free e ca ndihma qe te jep shteti nuk ja vlen te rrish jashte.. Vetem parazitet apo njerezit pa qellime ne jete mjaftohen me aq.  Ka plot shqiptar qe e kane djegur green cardin ketu.. E provuan jashte dhe nuk deshen te ktheheshin me. Kjo se ishin me mire ne Shqiperi se jashte. E provuan njehere se coc u dukej dhe nje vit  u mjaftoi per te kuptuar qe nuk donin te jetonin me ketej. Te uroj fat! Vetem heperhe mos ja hiq nenshtetesine. Nuk besoj t'i hapet ndonje problem dhe po jetoi ne Shqiperi.  Ty cfare te shqeteson me shume ? Per cfare kufizimesh e ke fjalen?

----------


## kikimiki

I shkreti femi per nenen qe paska

----------

